# Super Nintendo



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2011)

I got this out last night. 
It's not that super at all. Looks pretty crappy by todays standards. 

Still I did a couple of levels of cannon fodder and was mildly amused by lethal enforcers. Does anyone have the second gun for lethal enforcers?

Wow it all came flooding back to me. 

I actually wanted to play the Atari, but I can't find the adaptor. I have a multi adaptor but I wasn't sure if I got it working or not. I stuck the nintendo in to check the signal. 

Anyone got a 2600 9v 500ma adaptor? 

Why am I posting this rubbish?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

SNES has some of the best nintendo games ever. Super Mario World, Zelda: Link to the Past, F-Zero, Starfox. So many more. They're still excellent games (although better played on emulators these days IMO, for instant save/load if nothing else)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2011)

I have all those games and they are terrible. 

I played starwing (not starfox in the uk) a fair but though. 

Super bomber  man
Streetfighter
Mariocart
Another World

Now you are talking!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2011)

All night sessions of Street Fighter II, Mario Kart, Pilotwings, Striker.....ah the memories


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have all those games and they are terrible...



You are dead inside, dead!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

FFVI
breath of fire II
crono trigger
 tales of phantasia 

and loads more


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2011)

Shit I just looked at the boxes of the games.
£35 for super bomber man, I thought "what the fuck was I thinking" Until I saw . . . 

£75 for lethal Enforcers
£65 for Mortal Kombat 2

I was at college FFS how did I afford that?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Contra/Probotector.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 8, 2011)

I recently played through Chrono Trigger using an emulator on my phone, winner.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Still-sealed SNES games can fetch a lot of money these days, with collectors.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

owners of still sealed snes games can make a lot of money for therapists


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2011)

Possibly.  Unless they go on an NHS waiting list.  

They can go for hundreds.  There are manboys with a lot of pocket money out there.

Plus there's the Video Game Authority quality grading service too.  Can bump the price up further.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> SNES has some of the best nintendo games ever. Super Mario World, Zelda: Link to the Past, F-Zero, Starfox. So many more. They're still excellent games (although better played on emulators these days IMO, for instant save/load if nothing else)


 
The SNES is my gaming glory days in a lot of ways, it was so much more than what was else around at the time for the price, it was also the last time I had the time to spend 12 hours gaming at a time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2011)

Sealed as in in the wrap?

I have all the boxes of course. 
A few years back I did by a fully sealed copy chostbusters on the VCS.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> SNES has some of the best nintendo games ever. Super Mario World, Zelda: Link to the Past, F-Zero, Starfox. So many more. They're still excellent games (although better played on emulators these days IMO, for instant save/load if nothing else)


 
You can play SNES games and SAVE now??? Feck that would have been a handy feature all those yrs ago. The hours I wasted on Jurassic Park. We took it in turns to play one night(most of the night) and still didn't manage to finish the sodding thing!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought you could save. They had a battery memory chip in some games. 
Or did they?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shit I just looked at the boxes of the games.
> £35 for super bomber man, I thought "what the fuck was I thinking" Until I saw . . .
> 
> £75 for lethal Enforcers
> ...


 
This was why I had an amiga and a second disk drive.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sealed as in in the wrap?
> 
> I have all the boxes of course.
> A few years back I did by a fully sealed copy chostbusters on the VCS.



Yeah.  Still factory-sealed, with the Nintendo red strip, depending on region.  Some opened games, if complete in box, can fetch a lot of money too (a couple of hundred, even more), for thirty-odd year old geeks with considerable disposable income.

I got myself a famiclone console ages ago, and have bought a fair few old Famicom games on eBay (I find the coloured carts pleasing to look at too), but would never pay through the nose for a game.  And would never buy a game I wasn't going to play.  Famicom and Super Famicom games never came factory sealed though, not that I'm particularly bothered about that.


----------



## Addy (Jun 8, 2011)

That is why I had a Snes and a Super Wildcard disk drive ;-)

... i also had an Amiga


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought you could save. They had a battery memory chip in some games.
> Or did they?


 
Some games had basic save, but with emulators, you can freeze the action at any time and return to that frozen state at will.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2011)

Meh, it's not the same.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, but you're not a kid anymore, with countless hours spare time to battle through lengthy sections over and over to get to the next save point. If you've only got 30 minutes free, quicksave is a godsend


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a simple solution as a child, I would give up. I've never really stuck around until the end of a game. It's just not that interesting. 

Actually I am not sure I would have counted myself as a 'kid' during my super nintendo run, I was in my 20s.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, but you're not a kid anymore, with countless hours spare time to battle through lengthy sections over and over to get to the next save point. If you've only got 30 minutes free, quicksave is a godsend


 
This /\/\/\ times a billion.


----------

